# Scared me a little



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I have just been reading up on *Cobras, Vipers & Black Mambas* and came across this;

The black mamba uses its incredible speed to escape threats, not to hunt prey. It is known to be capable of reaching speeds of around 20kilometers per hour (12mph), traveling with up to a third of its body raised off the ground. Over long distances the black mamba travels 11 to 19 kilometers per hour (6.8 to 12 mph), but in short bursts the it can reach a speed of 23kilometers per hour (14mph), making it the fastest land snake. It is shy and secretive; it always seeks to escape when confronted. When a black mamba is cornered it mimics a cobra by spreading a neck-flap, exposing its black mouth, and hissing. If this attempt to scare away the attacker fails, the black mamba will strike repeatedly, injecting gratuitous amounts of venom.

Seriously upto 14mph with a 3rd of its body off the ground! (Bearing in mind they can potentially reach 14ft long) :gasp:

Beautiful snake though :mf_dribble:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

The scariest bit is that are known to actively chase people to attack!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah that is pretty insane, wouldn't like to be chased by one, thats for sure!!!


----------



## marko1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

I would love to see some venomous snakes as long as they are kept it!! I watched a dvd the other day it showed an oylimpic runner and a black mamba next to him (Not real obviously) but the mamba well overtook him SCARY!!!


----------

